# More soapsupplies.net reviews



## reallyrita (Jul 18, 2008)

I soaped ALOE todayIt is in a 2lb TOG mold.  It was an OO,PO,CO,shea recipe with a little castor and silk.  Was a nice creamy color until I added some green mica.  It did not accelerate but it came to thick trace within 5 minutes.  I mostly stirred it by hand because we were having a bad thunderstorm and I was leery of using my SB. This is a nice clean green scent.  I used it at 1oz per lb, but I think I could have cut back to .7.  Seemed pretty strong to me going into the mold. Oh, yeah, should mention...I soaped RT. I guess that is fast for RT and hardly any SBing, but I certainly did not feel rushed getting it into the mold.


----------



## reallyrita (Jul 19, 2008)

I soaped White Ginger & Amber in a little 1lb batch. PO,CO,OO with a little castor oil.  Everything was room temp.  This smells very upscale and sexy.  Can't say I can pick out the ginger but the combo is certainly nicer than the parts.  This was a very well behaved FO.  No discoloration and no acceleration.  I used 1oz, wish I had some more for another batch.  I am keeping this all for me!!  Like some of the other soapsupplies FOs I have tried, it is not strong OOB so we shall see. ALOE was alot stronger.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jul 19, 2008)

I love her Aloe scent!  I had a bar over a year old that still had a strong scent.  Thanks for the reviews.  I need to try her White Ginger and Amber.  I'm glad you liked the RTCP method.  Using the stick blender makes it set too fast.  I just hand stir until completely mixed, scent, colour, and pour.


----------



## reallyrita (Jul 22, 2008)

I just soaped another one:  Cool Citrus and Basil.  This was nice OOB but awesome in my soap pot.  My whole house smells good.  No A or D.  I soaped RT and I did put the FO in with the oils instead of at trace.  I used a little short of 2 oz for a 2 lb batch.  The was an OO,PO,CO simple recipe with a little castor oil and silk. It is in my new TOG mold with the perma liners!!
This is definitely a unisex scent.  It is cool and clean and herbal in a nice way.  Not sweet or cloying.  I really like the FOs from this company.  None of them have had that playdoh thing going on.  I only have two more to try:Bluebonnet and Grapefruit Jasmine.


----------



## reallyrita (Jul 25, 2008)

Grapefruit Jasmine was my latest pick to soap.  I just put to bed a 1lb in my TOG mini mold. This was my first try with Tallow.  The other oils were OO and CO.  A little silk, no water discount, no colorant, no castor this time.  I wanted to see what a plain jane tallow soap would be like...not all gussied up with additives.  I soaped RT and I added the FO at trace which is not my normal MO.  I usually add to my cooled oils before the lye solution.  My mixture was very white until I added the FO, then it turned a very delicate yellow.  This is a nice pastel color.  I was hoping for a white soap, but this isn't bad at all...very delicate.  I had no acceleration.  The soap smells strongly of fresh cut grapefruit.  I do not detect jasmine or any other floral.  Not what I was expecting, but I have a SIL who loves grapefruit scented soap so this batch will go to him!!

I only have a couple more of these soapsupplies FOs to try out and then I am done with these reviews.  So far, some of these scents have been strong and some have been feeble.  If you get turned off by that plasticy smell that wafts up to your nose when you first incorporate your FO, then give this company a whirl.  None of the FOs have had the slightest bit of that playdoh aroma so far...and the scents do stick in CP at 1oz pp.  It is just that some are fainter than others.  I have been very pleased and am reordering a few of these to keep in my stock.


----------



## digit (Jul 25, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhh....I am not so sure about this.  :roll:  I mean, seeing is believing. I am having some doubts here. C'mon......give us some eye candy!!    

Thank you for the reviews. It really is so helpful to have some idea before trying a FO and I do appreciate it.    

Digit


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Jul 25, 2008)

I haven't try that many scents from SoapSupplies.net yet, but their Green Tea & Willow is to die for!!


----------



## reallyrita (Jul 25, 2008)

Digit, Hi!

If you want to see some pics, scroll down in this fragrance forum until you come to my first set of reviews entitled: My soapsupplies reviews.  I originally posted there on May 8 and then on May 16, I posted some pictures of soapsupplies.net scented soaps that I had reviewed in the  posts.  The Grapefruit Jasmine is in the mold now for a few hours.  I will post some pics of it when it is ready to come out.  How about that?


----------



## digit (Jul 25, 2008)

reallyrita said:
			
		

> The Grapefruit Jasmine is in the mold now for a few hours.  I will post some pics of it when it is ready to come out.  How about that?



Oh...okay.....but only because you are really rita.   

Digit


----------



## reallyrita (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Digit, you have given me a bright idea!  Turns out I have only one more FO in this batch to use and review:Bluebonnet.  When I get that one done, I will get DH to take a picture of all my soapsupplies.net nestled together! the White Ginger and Amber is turning a not so pretty shade of tan!!  I hope this Grapefruit one stays light yellow.  I have not peeked at it yet...I am trying to be good!!


----------



## digit (Jul 25, 2008)

reallyrita said:
			
		

> Hey Digit, you have given me a bright idea!  Turns out I have only one more FO in this batch to use and review:Bluebonnet.  When I get that one done, I will get DH to take a picture of all my soapsupplies.net nestled together! the White Ginger and Amber is turning a not so pretty shade of tan!!  I hope this Grapefruit one stays light yellow.  I have not peeked at it yet...I am trying to be good!!



*THAT* would be awesome!! Mega candy in one pic!!    

Digit


----------



## reallyrita (Jul 26, 2008)

Just for you, Digit...I posted pics of the Grapefruit-Jasmine in the Photo section.  Still no hint of Jasmine, and the pale yellow color has morphed to white!!


----------



## digit (Jul 27, 2008)

reallyrita said:
			
		

> Just for you, Digit...I posted pics of the Grapefruit-Jasmine in the Photo section.  Still no hint of Jasmine, and the pale yellow color has morphed to white!!



Thank you, now I know you really are Rita.     It is so creamy looking!!! I love it. Can not smell it too well through the monitor.  :cry: 

Now that you know it will be white, you can play with color........how about a swirl?   

Digit


----------



## reallyrita (Aug 1, 2008)

I have only one more soapsupplies.net FO to review:  Bluebonnet.  I have been off making unscented goatmilk soap for the last week.  I did squeeze this one in and here is my preliminary review (I say preliminary, because I am going to make another batch today with what I have left of the scent).  I made a lard based soap at RT and experimented with jojoba oil.  All my molds were full, so I used a milk carton and did not gel on purpose.  This soap is still a bit soft to cut but I may do so later today.  It is sitting on the cure rack in a big lump!!  I was not overwhelmed with this scent OOB.  The first two days out of the mold but uncut....I could barely smell anything.  I should say here that there is no d and certainly no a.  My soap remains a creamy white, but now a soft and delicate , slightly sweet, not quite floral scent is coming off this soap.  I like it very much!  I plan to make another batch today, try coloring it light blue and gelling this time.  So my grand finale picture of all the soaps with these FOs will have to wait for another day as I want to try this one again.  To be continued....


----------



## reallyrita (Aug 5, 2008)

Sadly :cry: my Bluebonnet scented soaps have faded badly. The first one was not gelled.  It has been curing for one week.  The second one I colored with a bit of blue oxide and it is now an unappealing grey-blue.  It was gelled and has been curing 5 days...faint smell also.  They both smell the same...clean, vaguely sweet but you really have to put your nose on the soap.  I used about 1 oz pp.  Such a nice scent OOB and in the freshly poured soap.


----------



## 7053joanne (Aug 5, 2008)

I actually have had the same problem.  I used it in a batch of cp a couple of weeks ago and now it barely smells and I'm not even sure that it isn't my imagination. :wink:


----------



## digit (Aug 27, 2008)

Really Rita & Joanne - Have you used these bars yet? I ask because sometimes scents are faint, but then with heat and water, come alive in the shower.    I like this scent and thought of trying it.

Digit


----------



## reallyrita (Aug 29, 2008)

sorry, Digit!  I did not see this question come through yesterday.  Yes, I have now used all of the soapsupplies.net soaps.  The most recent was the Bluebonnet.  The Bluebonnet just came off the cure rack, in fact, it is still officially on the cure rack for, I think, week 5 but I could not wait to try a bar and I made this batch for myself anyway.  I am the most disappointed in Bluebonnet.  It smelled so nice OOB. Soaped, it faded to almost but not quite nothing as I noted in my original review of this scent.  In the shower with hot water and lots of nice suds , it has....and i know this is going to sound very strange...a kind of smell like old hay (we are a horsey family so I know all too well what that smells like).  This is not a pleasant smell to my nose!!  Now, having said that I should note that I used a very small amount of Jojoba oil in this 1lb recipe and maybe it was the jojoba!  Also, the bar that I used had gone through a thorough gel.  I made a second batch and put in fridge to stop gel.  It also has jojoba in it...one ounce in 1 lb. I have not tried a bar from that batch yet and maybe the scent morphed in the gel. My whole bathroom has a nice sweet lingering smell in it after I get out of the shower which I love!!!...but in my hand, up close, I get that old hay smell...go figure!!

Now, a quickie rundown on the other FOs from this supplier.  Mandarin II is still strong and good. Soaped in mid May.  I use it regularily.  Kitchen Herb is not so strong..quite faint in fact...but smells about the same as it did when I soaped it back in May.  Peach Gardenia had a nasty smell when I first used it, so i put it in the pile of little hand soaps by my sink.  It has lost most of the nasty smell and is kind of peachy.  I think I just don't like gardenia.  It is an overripe scent to me.  Aloe is wonderful but not strong at all.  White Ginger and Amber still has no ginger to it...but it is strong and sexy.  I love it as a handsoap.  Cool Citrus and Basil is a light but very pleasant scent.  I have more and will use it up soon.  Jasmine Grapefruit is the star!  This smells only like grapefruit to me, but it is strong, not floral at all.  I am giving this batch to my son in law who loves grapefruit scented soap...but keeping a bar for me.  Some of these I will soap again: Jasmine Graperuit, Cool Citrus, the Amber one and definitely the kitchen herb FO.  I still don't smell any peppermint in that one at all!!

cheers,
rita


----------

